# Would Wyndham points "pull" a primetime narrowboat exchange in England? (Merged)



## EZ Ed (Jul 1, 2008)

*Would Wyndham points "pull" a primetime narrowboat exchange in England?*

Hello TUGGERS!
I hope the odd-sounding thread title was enough to prick your interest.

I'd like to look for a narrowboat exchange in England during June, July, August, or September of 2009.  What do you think my chances would be to do that using a Wyndham points exchange?  Is the time frame possible?  Have I waited too late?  How many points would it take?  What exchange company(ies) would offer me the best chance to do this?

I've always been intrigued by narrowboats and want to take my daughter and son-in-law with us on the trip.

I'm open for advice about the trip also.  A TUGGER TIP is always welcome.  (Hey!  "TUGGER TIP" sounds like a good title.  Anybody want to make that a new BB area on TUG?)

Thanks,

EZ Ed in Fort Mill, SC



(If it's okay, I'll post this in the "Europe" area as well.)


----------



## helenbarnett1963 (Jul 1, 2008)

it always amazes me how popular narrow boat exchanges seem to be for Americans. I guess its the novelty factor.
Narrow boats are the 'poor relation' of timeshares in the UK - people here buy them based on (false) romises of being able to trade to anywhere in the world and often have no intention of ever actually using them.
Trade value is awful and you can't pay people to take them off your hands!

I would have thought you should be able get your trade fairly easily, though I don't know how exchanging works from USA to Europe - I don't know if you can see all the Europe availability that we can.

I know RCI offers Narrow Boat exchanges, and DAE do as well - DAE allows you to request first and only deposit once you have your exchange, and they are very easy to talk to on the phone.

Sorry I can't help with any specific info as we've never done a narrow boat holiday. I'd love to try it one day, but my kids like their beach vacations in Spain and their skiing, and there are only so many vacation weeks in a year!

However, there will be many many websites if you google 'narrow boat holiday' or similar.


----------



## mshatty (Jul 1, 2008)

EZ Ed said:


> Hello TUGGERS!
> I hope the odd-sounding thread title was enough to prick your interest.
> 
> I'd like to look for a narrowboat exchange in England during June, July, August, or September of 2009.  What do you think my chances would be to do that using a Wyndham points exchange?  Is the time frame possible?  Have I waited too late?  How many points would it take?  What exchange company(ies) would offer me the best chance to do this?
> ...




Ed,

I searched RCI from June to October 2009 with a red studio deposit.  I only saw 2 canal boat sightings, in September & October.  I sent you a PM with the details.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 1, 2008)

You can also get a narrowboat exchange through independent exchange companies.  DAE has a trading partner, Club La Costa, which owns a big block of weeks in Canaltime, and I got a summer exchange with Canaltime through them a couple of years ago.  Trading partner inventory does not appear online at DAE, so you have to put in a request for it at DAE.  www.daelive.com

Also, the United Kingdom Resort Exchange (UKRE) is a trading partner of HTSE, and while I have never gone that route, it may well work, too.  You might contact HTSE and see what the possibilities are.   www.htse.net

You may have to ask each of these companies how to use Wyndham points to make a deposit into their systems.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 1, 2008)

Narrowboats are great fun!  I really enjoyed the two exchanges I have done with them.

DAE can get narrowboat inventory ''on request'' through their trading partner, CLC, which owns a large block of Canaltime weeks.  I used that route for a summer Canaltime exchange a couple of years ago.  You have to make a request for trading partner exchanges, as this inventory never appears online at DAE.   www.daelive.com

Also, the United Kingdom Resort Exchange (UKRE) is a trading partner of HTSE, so you might be able to get canalboats at HTSE as well.   www.htse.net


----------

